# what is decarboxylated



## Funkfarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

what is decarboxylated ?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 9, 2012)

It be when the trunk yur car shows up after the acceident reckon, be bout best I got sorry and aint got a dictionary handy left it in the other canoe sorry pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> It be when the trunk yur car shows up after the acceident reckon, be bout best I got sorry and aint got a dictionary handy left it in the other canoe sorry pilgrem.
> 
> BWD


 



??????????????????:holysheep:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Its ok pilgrem my fireside aint fur everyone. Some cant find the understandin guess I should be gettin my picture in that there dictionary thing Eh? Some pilgrem be givin yual the answer yual seek sone enough I reckon.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

I reckon someones auta be anserin my question soon enough.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 9, 2012)

Decarboxylation


Decarboxylation
Decarboxylation is a chemical reaction that releases carbon dioxide (CO2). Usually, decarboxylation refers to a reaction of carboxylic acids, removing a carbon atom from a carbon chain. The reverse process, which is the first chemical step in photosynthesis, is called carbonation, the addition of CO2 to a compound. Enzymes that catalyze decarboxylations are called decarboxylases or, the more formal term, carboxy-lyases (EC number 4.1.1).


----------



## Diameed (Jun 9, 2012)

decarboxylated
Variant of decarboxylation


noun

the removal or loss of a carboxyl group from an organic compound, as amino acid, usually resulting in the formation of carbon dioxide


----------



## Roddy (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for that answer, Diameed!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2012)

Marijuana produces THCA, an acid with the carboxylic group (COOH) attached. In its acid form, THCA is not very active. It is only when the carboxyl group is removed that THC becomes psychoactive. By heating you marijuana up to apx. 220 degrees it causes the THCA to release the carboxyl and become THC the psychoactive chemical we all love.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2012)

We had a discussion about decarboxylation (sp?) a while ago.  I now just decarboxylate all my trim before it goes into the freezer.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59540


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We had a discussion about decarboxylation (sp?) a while ago.  I now just decarboxylate all my trim before it goes into the freezer.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59540



Goddess, do you decarb your smoking buds also?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2012)

there is no reason to decarb you smoking buds the heat from the lite end does the job before it gets burned up as you toke from what I understand


----------



## Diameed (Jun 9, 2012)

This is why vaporizers are the best way to go
The control of the 220 deg. Temp.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We had a discussion about decarboxylation (sp?) a while ago.  I now just decarboxylate all my trim before it goes into the freezer.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59540


 
When you do this procedure, does it dry the trim out?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I now just decarboxylate all my trim before it goes into the freezer.


 
*hey THG.. how long you decarboxylate your trim for..*
*im thinking of giving this a try..*
*LH*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2012)

I put my trim in a 170F oven for about 20 minutes.  I let it cool and then it goes into the freezer.  It does dry it out some, but not to the point that it is too crumbly.  I have a gas (propane) oven--I do not know if that makes a difference.

It just really seems to make sense to decarboxylate, especially if you are making bubble hash.  I was quite surprised to find out that part of the THC and CBC (actually THCA and CBCA) exists as acids that are water soluble and are not psychoactive.


----------



## Graywolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a decarboxylation graph.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 14, 2012)

God I love how thorough everyone is. It makes gathering information so much easier. Seriously... I don't know how other forums make any progress...


420th POST!!!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2012)

Does this heating process not melt the resins and cause the trichomes to burst and lose the oils making the bubble hash method useless?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Does this heating process not melt the resins and cause the trichomes to burst and lose the oils making the bubble hash method useless?



No, It converts the THCA and the CBCA to THC and CBC.  THCA and CBCA are water soluble and not able to be metabolized by the body.  In heating the bud (not too high), you release the extra carbon molecule and get THC and CBC whith the body can metabolize and is not water soluble.  I figured that I was allowing a fair amount of good stuff dissolve and be sent down the drain when making bubble hash if part of the THC was water soluble.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 16, 2012)

That's very interesting. Do you know what percentage of THC and CBD is in Acid form before and after the heating? I know it will certainly vary quite a bit with different trim and strains, but I wonder if there is a significant amount being lost by not doing the heating process.

Do you do this process straight away from trimming while trim is fresh, or do you let it dry some first? Do you then freeze it before using it, or if you have to store it for a while?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2012)

I have gotten where I decarboxlate the trim before I put it in the freezer.  When I get a full bag, I spread it on a cookie sheet, pop it in the oven for a bit, let it cool and then into the freezer so it is ready to go regardless of my use for it.  When I get ready to make hash, I just want to make hash and not have to decarb, cool, and freeze.


----------

